# Spinner vs. Wobbler!



## Haifisch_Nico (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo Kollegen

mich würde eure Meinung mal interessieren.

Was ist besser bzw. fängiger, Spinner oder Wobbler?

Ich nehme den Spinner häufig nur noch bei hindernisreichen Gewässern, weil ein Verlust nicht so teurer ist.

Auf Forelle angel ich nur mit Spinner. Aber Hecht ausschließlich, Ausnahme siehe oben, mit Wobbler!

Mich würde eure Meinung mal interessieren. Bitte keine Diskussion über teure Lucky oder Japan Wobbler. Da gibt es einen anderen Thread.


----------



## micha84 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

ich mag wobbler lieber man hat viel mehr auswahl und bei richtige benutzung kann man den wobbler richtiges leben verleihen. spinner habe ich relativ grössere auswahl aber noch nichts gefangen


----------



## Hechtpaule (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



> ich mag Wobbler lieber man hat viel mehr auswahl und bei richtige benutzung kann man den Wobbler richtiges leben verleihen. Spinner habe ich relativ grössere auswahl aber noch nichts gefangen


 
Bei mir ist es genau andersrum - mit Spinnern fange ich sehr gut. Je nach Verhältnissen nehme ich große, mittlere, leichte oder schwere, kleine/große etc. sowie diverse Farben. Mit Wobblern oder Jerks habe ich hingegen noch nie einen brauchbaren Fisch gefangen. Besitzen tue ich jede Menge von den Dingern - von "preiswertem" Prüll bis hin zu sauteueren Rappalas, Manns und wasweisich - die Dinger haben zwar eine tolle Aktion im Wasser und ich denke 'mal, dass die Führung die ich an den Tag lege auch nicht schlecht ist, aber irgendwie klappt es damit nicht. Besonders abgeneigt bin ich gegen diese Rasseldinger - sehen zwar schön aus, machen aber einen Höllenlärm - Abhilfe schaffe ich da, indem ich kleine Löcher reinbohre, Sekundenkleber reinlaufen lasse und nach dem Hartwerden die Löcher wieder verschliesse - dann ist zwar ruhe, der Wobbler läuft genauso wie vorher, fängt aber genausowenig 

Also werde ich wohl bei meinen Spinnern bleiben.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Für mich macht ein Vergleich keinen Sinn. Beide Köder haben Ihre Vor/Nachteile 
bzw. jeweilige Einsatzgebiete und somit die selbe Daseinsberechtigung in der Köderkiste.


----------



## Merlin (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Ich denke für Forelle und Barsch sind Spinner gut
Auf Hecht finde ich Wobbler um Klassen besser !!!!
Für Zander Gummifische...
Also werden alle Köder gebraucht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Für mich macht ein Vergleich keinen Sinn. Beide Köder haben Ihre Vor/Nachteile
> bzw. jeweilige Einsatzgebiete und somit die selbe Daseinsberechtigung in der Köderkiste.


 

So ist das! #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Für mich macht ein Vergleich keinen Sinn. Beide Köder haben Ihre Vor/Nachteile
> bzw. jeweilige Einsatzgebiete und somit die selbe Daseinsberechtigung in der Köderkiste.



So ist es wie oben zitiert, 
es ist ein Unsinn einen pauschalen Vergleich zu erfragen.

z.B. in Strömung läuft ein Wobbler einfach druckfreier und tiefer;
tiefere Rinnen und Gumpen im Fluß kann man mit Spinner nicht sinnvoll beangeln;

am Ufer mit überhängenden Ästen kann ich einen schwimmenden Wobbler entlang treiben lassen und dann einholen, Spinner sind dazu nicht brauchbar ...

usw usw undsofort...


----------



## Bobster (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Für mich macht ein Vergleich keinen Sinn. Beide Köder haben Ihre Vor/Nachteile
> bzw. jeweilige Einsatzgebiete und somit die selbe Daseinsberechtigung in der Köderkiste.


 

Genauso sehe ich das auch.....
obwohl ich bei "Spinnern" immer den Verdacht hege,
das sie sich nur im Kreis drehen


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Bobster schrieb:


> ich bei "Spinnern" immer den Verdacht hege,
> das sie sich nur im Kreis drehen



aber oft effektiv |rolleyes


----------



## Anek20dot (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> tiefere Rinnen und Gumpen im Fluß kann man mit Spinner nicht sinnvoll beangeln



Klar kann man das. Stichwort-> Vorschaltbleie


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Für mich macht ein Vergleich keinen Sinn. Beide Köder haben Ihre Vor/Nachteile
> bzw. jeweilige Einsatzgebiete und somit die selbe Daseinsberechtigung in der Köderkiste.


 
Genau Richtig! Das wollte ich mit diesem Thread erreichen.

Vor und Nachteile für den Spinner und den Wobbler gegenübergestellt!

Du hast es erfasst.:vik:


----------



## mxchxhl (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Für mich macht ein Vergleich keinen Sinn. Beide Köder haben Ihre Vor/Nachteile
> bzw. jeweilige Einsatzgebiete und somit die selbe Daseinsberechtigung in der Köderkiste.




dem schließ ich mich an! kommt auch immer auf das gewässer, den angler selber-wie er mit dem köder umgehen kann uvm. an!

ich persönlich fang meine hechte zu 90% mit spinner, die zander mit gufi und die barsche mit wobbler! man kanns nicht pauschalieseren, es gibt kein allroundköder! z.b. beißen die hechte bei mir auch nur auf myranspinner, bei wem anders vllt. nur auf mepps.... es bleibt einfach nichts anderes über als ne gewisse auswahl der unterschiedlichen köder zu haben und auszuprobieren!
mfg


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Genau Richtig! Das wollte ich mit diesem Thread erreichen.
> 
> Vor und Nachteile für den Spinner und den Wobbler gegenübergestellt!
> 
> Du hast es erfasst.:vik:




Dann hast Du es aber nicht erfasst, beziehungsweise drückst Dich fehlerhaft aus. 

Eine Gegenüberstellung ist ein Vergleich und dieser ist wie schon mehrfach bestätigt unnötig bis sinnfrei.

Was Du anscheinend versuchst ist eine Aufstellung der Pro/Contras dieser Köder. Gut, das kann man machen muss dazu diese beiden Baits nicht gegenüber stellen sondern kann dieses getrennt machen.

Wobei hier das Feld der möglichen Variablen in der jeweiligen Ködergruppe meiner Meinung nach auch viel zu groß ist als das man hier einen Nutzen draus ziehen könnte. 

Der eine stellt sich unter dem Überbegriff "Wobbler" irgend eine 10cm Weitwurfgranate a la Pointer vor der nächste denkst an seinen Miniköder und der dritte an seinen heiß geliebten Mann Stretch 1-.

Bzw bei den Spinnern ist das Feld vom Masoca Mini Forellenküsser bis zum Twinturner auch ein viel zu weit gefächertes.

Wie soll man da Vor und Nachteile ausarbeiten wenn je nach Modell und Größe beides auf der Pro und Contra Seite stehen könnte? 


Oder auf den Punkt gebracht 


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> es ist ein Unsinn einen pauschalen Vergleich zu erfragen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Aber da er ja nach unseren Meinungen/Erfahrungen gefragt hat, kann sicher jeder individuell was dazu sagen und der TE kann dann zusehen, ob er einen Trend erkennen kann. 
Beim Barschangeln gebe ich ganz klar Spinnern den Vorzug, und zwar Mepps der Größen 2/3 in Kupfer bzw. Firetiger. Auf Hecht diverse Wobbler.


----------



## Johnny1 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Ich würde jedem Einsteiger Spinner empfehlen.
Habe ich auch so anfangs getan und schnell Vertrauen in die Dinger bekommen. Besonders größere Hechte gehen vor allem auf 2er bis 3er, also so mittelgroß-klein.
Für die erfahreneren Angler sind Spinner ebenfalls fängig 
Wobbler, egal wie groß, haben mir bislang nur kleine Hechte gebracht und diese haben zum teil zu stark geblutet, wenn sie zwei volle drillinge drin hatte in den kiemen.
Spinner, egal ob langsam oder schnell geführt haben immer nur vorne gehakt, richtig geschluckt noch nie!
Viele meinen ja, da gerade 2er und 3er so klein sind, würden sie eher tief geschluckt werden. 
Dem kann ich überhaupt nicht zustimmen.
Miniwobbler mit viel Aktion, insbesondere Ugly Ducklings , sind meine absoluten Lieblingskunstköder für Barsch und auch für Hecht oder Rapfen, wenn man nicht so weit werfen muss.
Spinner lohnen sich auch für den ein oder anderen Döbel, rapfen und und und.
Man kann sie auch anders führen, verstehe nicht, wieso die meisten denken, sie würden mit ihren wobblern mehr fangen und wenn die fische untermaßig sind, sind sie wie gesagt oftmals verangelt.

Gruß, Johnny1.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Ich kenne viele Angler, die hauptsächlich auf Wobbler schwören. Habe schon Aussagen gehört wie, "das Blech habe ich aus meiner Köderkiste verbannt". 

Das ist ein Fehler meiner Meinung nach, denn Blech fängt in gewissen Situationen auch sehr gut!

Man muss glaube ich, wie schon gesagt wurde es der Situation anpassen. Ich mache dies auch, wie bereits schon im ersten posting erwähnt.

@alle Gegner dieses Threads:

Ich finde es sehr interessant mal ein paar Aussagen über dieses Thema zu erhalten.#6


----------



## jungangler 93 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

ich fisch eigendlich nach lust und laune, denk aber das spinner bei trüben wasser und nicht also großer tiefe oft sehr gut fängen. man braucht in nur auf nem meter tiefe laufen lassen und die hechte holen den auch wenn sie auf 2,5 meter tiefe oder direkt unter der oberfläche stehn. bei nem kleinen wobbler (10cm) würd ich da nicht drauf wetten. auf forelle nehm ich auch oft spinner, da hab ich ähnliches beobachtet. man kann den spinner 5 cm tief laufen lassen und die forelle schießt aus dem gumpen und hängt. bei wobblern fisch ich oft langsamer und bestimmte ecken des gewässers können richtig ausgekratzt werden.


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Das kommt einfach aufs Gewässer und die Jahreszeit an.
Bei uns am Prüßsee ist es überwiegned so:

Frühling: Wobbler
Sommer: Wobbler
Herbst: Spinner
Winter: Spinner

Und es sind fast immer die Farben rot/schwarz, bei Spinner und Wobbler


----------



## Johnny1 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Konnte das auch schon letztes frühjahr am rhein feststellen, dass auf spinner nix ging, wobbler aber zumindest paar schniepel fing und einige größeren bis unter die rutenspitze folgten.


----------



## Walstipper (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Ich nehme den Spinner häufig nur noch bei hindernisreichen Gewässern, weil ein Verlust nicht so teurer ist.



http://www.basstackledepot.com/images/products/display/RedemptionMSAmericanShad.jpg

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Anek20dot schrieb:


> Klar kann man das. Stichwort-> Vorschaltbleie


Damit hast du aber, wenn überhaupt, dann nur in Notsituationen, da kein Wobbler zur Hand, in Strömung gezielt Gumpen und tiefe Rinnen beangelt.
Das machst du nicht oft wenn überhaupt nochmals  ...


----------



## Veit (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Ich fische inzwischen garnicht mehr mit Blech, da eine grundnahe Köderführung, die für meinen Hauptzielfisch -den Zander- oft notwenig ist, damit nur schwer realisiert werden kann. Dass man mit Blinkern und auch Spinnern Zander fangen kann, weiß ich aus meinen persönlichen Anfängen beim Spinnfischen. ABER, wenn man sie über den Grund zieht, ist bedingt durch die Hakenposition ein Hänger fast vorprogrammiert. Da hab ich es mit Gummifischen und Wobbler schon einfacher.
Was mich an Spinnern besonders stört, ist dass die Führung mir schlichtweg zu langweilig ist. Viel mehr als einleiern ist damit ja ehrlichgesagt nicht möglich. Da geht mit anderen Ködertypen wesentlich mehr.
Hinzu kommt noch die Tatsache, dass Spinner im Vergleich zu Wobblern oder Gummis eine vergleichsweise unnatürlich Fischnachbildung sind und auch recht häufig gefischt werden. Ausnahmen bestätigen sicherlich die Regel, aber wirklich kapitale Fische werden auf Spinner nur recht selten gefangen. Unerfahrene Räuber fallen darauf natürlich rein, aber in welchem Gewässer hat man die denn noch.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Ich fische auch recht selten Spinner, mittlerweile. Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich meist auf Zander aus bin, und da ist der Spinner nicht der Köder der Wahl. 

Ausnahme ist allerdings das Nachtspinnfischen im Sommer, wo ich an einschlägigen Stellen schon häufig Zander auf flach geführte 4er und 5er Mepps gefangen habe. Da würde ich den Spinner im Zweifelsfall sogar dem Wobbler vorziehen.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Walstipper schrieb:


> http://www.basstackledepot.com/images/products/display/RedemptionMSAmericanShad.jpg
> 
> #h


 
was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## Anek20dot (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Damit hast du aber, wenn überhaupt, dann nur in Notsituationen, da kein Wobbler zur Hand, in Strömung gezielt Gumpen und tiefe Rinnen beangelt.
> Das machst du nicht oft wenn überhaupt nochmals  ...



- Man kann es, ob man's macht ist was anderes....

- Mit etwas Geschick kann man den Spinner auch direkt an der Achse (evtl. sogar eine neue Achse verwenden) modifizieren.


----------



## Colophonius (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Veit schrieb:


> n. ABER, wenn man sie über den Grund zieht, ist bedingt durch die Hakenposition ein Hänger fast vorprogrammiert. Da hab ich es mit Gummifischen und Wobbler schon einfacher.




Hey
Bei Gufis gebe ich dir ja völlig recht, aber wieso sollte ein Wobbler weniger Hängeranfällig sein, als ein Spinner (das "Tauchschaufel-in-Grund-Argument zählt für mich nicht, da dort auch der Spinner nicht hängen bleiben würde) 

Grüße


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

nehme ich mal an, dass der TE seine frage ernst meint,
dann bleibt mir ernst nur diese antwort:

*genau!*

außerdem sind blinker die besten und fängigsten köder, wenn die fische nur auf blinker gehen.

(verhält mit wobblern und spinnern ebenso)


----------



## Lorenz (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Bei Gufis gebe ich dir ja völlig recht, aber wieso sollte ein Wobbler weniger Hängeranfällig sein, als ein Spinner (das "*Tauchschaufel-in-Grund-Argument *zählt für mich nicht, da dort auch der Spinner nicht hängen bleiben würde)



Wenn die Tauchschaufel an einem Ast/Totholz hängt und du schlagartig die Spannung aus der Schnur nimmst ("freischnicken" oder wie auch immer ihr das nennt) oder man einen Schwimmwobbler einfach auftreiben lässt,dann ist das schon ein Vorteil gegenüber dem Spinner der mit dem Drilling festhängt.

Achte einfach mal drauf,aber denk an die Lauftiefe bei den Spinnern,denn wenn die eh nicht in der "Risikozone" laufen/geführt werden,dann werden sie auch entsprechend wenig Hänger produzieren...


----------



## Veit (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> Bei Gufis gebe ich dir ja völlig recht, aber wieso sollte ein Wobbler weniger Hängeranfällig sein, als ein Spinner (*das "Tauchschaufel-in-Grund-Argument zählt für mich nicht, da dort auch der Spinner nicht hängen bleiben würde*)



Bist du dir da sicher?
Ich habe die grundnahe Führung mit Spinnern früher schon intensiv ausprobiert und speziell wenn größere Steine am Grund liegen, gibt es eine Menge Abrisse.
Natürlich ist es nicht so, dass man an einer solchen Stelle nicht auch mal einen Wobbler einbüßt, doch die Zahl der Verluste ist deutlich (!) niedriger.
Hinzukommt: Selbst wenn man einen Hänger mit Spinner mal gelöst kriegt, ist danach der Haken in der Regel stumpf.
Beim Wobbler ist das eher nicht der Fall, da in der Regel nur die Tauchschaufel im Hinderniss verkantet war.


----------



## Johnny1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Wie gesagt, könnte ich gerade das gegenteil behaupten.
Meiner meinung nach fangen spinner insbesondere hechte besser als wobbler.
Und ich finde die schluckgefahr bei untermaßigen mit wobblern und damit mit zwei drillingen extremer und beim spinner wird der hecht nur vorne gehakt( fast immer).
Im grundnahen fischen hätte von meiner seite sowieso das gummi den vortritt. 

Monotones einleiern ist auch nicht unbedingt angesagt, gibt auch beim spinner ein paar interessante führungsmethoden.

Und gerade mit wobblern, jerks und gummis wird viel gefischt und blech wird von vielen vernachlässigt, dabei ist es noch immer
sehr fängig.


----------



## ali-angler (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Ich benutze Spinner eigentlich nur noch um an der Steinpackung im Kanal die Barsche zu ärgern, wobei das meistens auch die handlangen Exemplare sind. Mit Minnows, crankbaits, Jerks und co. kann man einfach viel besser und gezielter auf die Umstände reagieren. Meistens Angel ich mit Gummis, das liegt aber daran, dass ich oft mittags oder nachmittags unterwegs bin und mene Zielfische oft letargisch am Grund stehn. Ein generellen Vergleich zwischen Blech und Wobbler würd ich aber ablehnen, da ich an hindernisfreien stellen auch gute Erfahrungen mit einem gejiggten kleinen Blinker oder Zocker gemacht hab. Es kommt immer auf die Umstände an. Wo Wobbler wegen Kraut versagen können Spinnerbaits mit Krautschutz noch gut arbeiten. Zielfisch und gewässerspezifische Umstände treffen die Wahl, zu meinen bevorzugten Ködern gehören Spinner aber nicht


----------



## Veit (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Monotones einleiern ist auch nicht unbedingt angesagt, gibt auch beim spinner ein paar interessante führungsmethoden.


Aha! Und welche?


----------



## angelpfeife (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Veit schrieb:


> Aha! Und welche?


|kopfkrat Mir fällt auch nur normales Einleiern mit gelegentlichen spasstischen Turbokurbelanfällen ein:m Genau da ha schon so mancher Hecht bei mir gebissen. Was soll man sonst damit machen? Die Teile drehn sich beim Absinken ja nicht..


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

@ veit @ angelpfeife: 

Die Teile müssen sich beim Absinken auch nicht drehen. Sie taumeln verführerisch!

Das sind auch die einzige Techniken, die ich kenne.

1. einfach einkurbeln.

2. Kombination aus schnellm und langsamem Einkurbeln

3. Einkurbeln mit spinnstops, womit ein taumeln beim Absinken verursacht wird.

4. eine Kombination aus allen drei Varianten.

Das meinte Jonny1 glaube ich!#6


----------



## kaizr (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Du kannst die "Spinner" auch ruhig mal rucken, das kann die Forellen oder Barsche auch zum Biss verleiten. Denn kurzzeitig wird ja doch die Druckerzeugung im Wasser erhöht. Kommt aber fast auf das Gleiche wie kurzzeitig schneller Kurbeln.


----------



## angelpfeife (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Funktioniert das Taumeln wirklich? Bei mir verlieren Nachläufer immer sofort das Interesse sobald der Spinner nicht mehr dreht


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Veit schrieb:


> Aha! Und welche?




Mal mehr, mal weniger monoton kurbeln!


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Veit schrieb:


> Aha! Und welche?



Einfach zwischendurch abtaumeln lassen; Das ist der moment, an dem ich die meisten Hechtbisse bekomme.


----------



## Anek20dot (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Nicht selten beißen die Barsche direkt nach dem Auswurf des Spinners in der Absinkphase. Letztes Jahr mindestens ein Dutzend mal erlebt.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Mal mehr, mal weniger monoton kurbeln!


 
Die Teile müssen sich beim Absinken auch nicht drehen. Sie taumeln verführerisch!

Das sind auch die einzige Techniken, die ich kenne.

1. einfach einkurbeln.

2. Kombination aus schnellm und langsamem Einkurbeln

3. Einkurbeln mit spinnstops, womit ein taumeln beim Absinken verursacht wird.

4. eine Kombination aus allen drei Varianten.

Das meinte Jonny1 glaube ich!#6


----------



## paul hucho (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*



Anek20dot schrieb:


> Nicht selten beißen die Barsche direkt nach dem Auswurf des Spinners in der Absinkphase. Letztes Jahr mindestens ein Dutzend mal erlebt.





ja, is mir auch schon im bach auf forellen passiert, immer wider GAIL. 


#h


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

@Veit, 
wenn ich bodennah fischen will, werfe ich aus, straffe die schnur beim aufschlag und fange an zu zählen, damit hab  ich an der stelle ein tiefenmaß. den nächsten wurf lasse ich bis -1 oder -2 sinken und dann gehts los. das rotieren des blattes solltest du spüren oder zumindest in der spitze sehen. bleibt das aus, hab ich bodenkontakt, anziehen und schon läuft er wieder.
kurbeln mal schneller, mal langsamer, kurze spinnstops machen.
hab schon öfter barsche gehabt beim zählen.
auf mittlere distanz vom ufer schwenke ich die rute rechts links, gibt nen schönen entspannten zickzacklauf.
wenn ich den spinner fast sehen kann (ca. 5m) halte ich kurz an und geb dann langsam gas, immer mehr. manchmal springen die barsche sogar hinterher.

für mich sind spinner immer der anfang an einer unbekannten stelle. sind die idealen bodentaster.

und ich führe immer so langsam wie möglich aber nicht monoton.


----------



## Angler 212 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Spinner benutze ich hauptsächlich beim forellenfischen (kleine wobbler wollen einfach nich bei mir )
Außerdem benutze ich sie bei sehr trüben wasser, da die fische die druckwellen spüren und den köder so schneller finden können

Wobbler haben den vorteil das sie meist sehr realistisch aussehen
deshalb benutze ich sie meistens bei klaren wasser
ein weiter vorteil ist das man beim kauf gleich anhand der verpackung (wenn der wobbler in einer ist) sehen kann wie tief der wobbler läuft


----------



## stuffelbruns (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der BLINKER ist ein Artikel über dieses Thema verfasst. Er heisst "ALT gegen NEU".
Dort wird getestet ob die neuen "modernen" Wobbler wirklich besser sind als die "altmodischen" Blechköder wie Blinker und Spinner.
Am ende steht es 10:3 für die modernen Plastikköder.

Ich bin auch ein sehr großer Fan der finnischen und japanischen Köderkunst. Trotzdem haben die guten alten Eisen immer einen Platz in meiner Köderbox verdient. Zum einen weil sie bedeutend billiger sind, und zum anderen bringen sie auch noch den einen oder anderen Fisch, wenn  Wobbler und Co. doch mal versagen sollten.


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Nur noch Spinner und Gummifisch. Die restlichen Wobbler werden verheizt.


----------



## Zwockel1980 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Moin.

Ich fische - bis auf den Winter - sicherlich 80% meiner Zeit mit Spinnern aller Größen, Farben und Formen. Allerdings meistens nicht weiter als 10m vom Ufer entfernt. Und im Rhein bei Köln/Bonn fange ich damit auch prima Barsch, Hecht, Rapfen und Zander. In den Poldern in Holland fische ich zu 100% nur große Spinner/Bucktails.

Methode zur Hängervermeidung wurde schon beschrieben: Man merkt, wenn das Blatt sich nicht mehr dreht und führt den Spinner dann einfach etwas höher. Mit der Zeit lernt man dann auch andere Ereignisse/Umstände wie Anstoßen des Köders durch Fisch/an Pflanzen/etc. zu "fühlen".

Abrisse habe ich an den von mir regelmäßig befischten Stellen wenige.  Auch bei einer Führung relativ dicht über dem Boden Und falls doch  einmal ein Spinner verloren geht, kostet der halt wenige Euros und nicht  10-20 oder mehr Euro wie bei einem Wobbler.

Den Führungsstil kann man prima variieren, schnell/langsam/Spinnstops/sehr schnelles Einkurbeln an der/direkt unter der Oberfläche.

Ich verwende in den Größen bis 5 ausschließlich Mepps und darüber Mepps und Selbstbauten. Meiner Erfahrung nach drehen andere Spinner nicht so leicht an, so dass man anfangs schnell einholen muss, damit sich der Spinner erst mal dreht. Auch nach Spinnstops laufen Nicht-Mepps-Spinner IMHO nicht so gut an. Gleiches gilt für große Spinner/Bucktails. Ich war da oftmals sehr enttäuscht von den Laufeigenschaften von Muskymania und anderen US-Importen. Grottenschlecht liefen bei mir sechs unterschiedliche Exemplare von Savage Gear Spinnern/Spinnerbaits.

Alternativ kann man - wie auch schon erwähnt - in hängerträchtigen  Abschnitten ganz prima mit Spinnerbaits fischen. Führt man das  Spinnerbait dicht über dem Boden, wird sogar viel Sediment aufgewirbelt,  was das Interesse der Fische am Köder meiner Erfahrung nach oft noch  erhöht.

Ich fische auch noch Wobbler, aber das nur auf Zander im Flachwasser  wenn sie meine Spinner mal nicht wollen. Andersherum wollen sie aber  auch häufig keine Wobbler, greifen sich aber dafür den Spinner.

Grüße

Zwockel


----------



## Giggak (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Spinner vs. Wobbler!*

Na Spinner vs. Wobbler.........


Also  bei mir ist das so ich nutze die Spinner eigentlich am liebsten, grosse, kleine, schwere, leichte, tandem ect... 
Hatte schon ungezählte Barsche und Hechte auf Spinner. 

Aber auch Blinker, Wobbler, GuFisch, Streamer ect gehöre in meine Kiste. 

Ich kann nicht sagen was besser oder schlechter ist. 

Ich sag immer geht auf Spinner nichts, versuch ich was anderes. Ist ja auch alles abhänig von vielen faktoren. 
Gewässer, Wetter ect. 
Bei richtig schönem Sonnenschein wie gestern ( puh 30 Grad) haben wa gestern ein bissel gespinnt am Schöpfwerkt am Schwedter Kanal. 
Da hatte ich an meiner Rute einem Tandem Spinner ohne viel Farbe nur reflektor Folie und erst ein 60er Hecht und dann noch ein frecher kleiner Barsch. 
Vorher war ein Streamer dran der aber nur zu unzähligen Fehlbissen führte. 

Und auch spinner kann man schön führen so ein monotones einkurbeln muss es ja nicht sein. 



also alles Vor und Nachteile aber alle sind fänig man muss nur wissen wie und wan man sie eisetzt. :q


----------

